# Jeans for SSBBW???



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm stumped. I have never owned a pair of jeans and I would like one pair. My hips are about 79 inches and I cannot find anything in that size. Do I just not know what I am looking at size wise? You all seem to wear jeans - where do you get them???????


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm stumped. I have never owned a pair of jeans and I would like one pair. My hips are about 79 inches and I cannot find anything in that size. Do I just not know what I am looking at size wise? You all seem to wear jeans - where do you get them???????



I keep posting this link, lol, I should get paid for advertising, lol. http://www.kingsizedirect.com It IS a big and tall mans store...but this is where I get mine. Im about 76 inches in the belly standing..if I suck it up a little, lol I have a pair of blue camo cargo pants, like 5 pairs of jeans...and they make the hem to fit you They are kinds pricy...but they last for days and days...Ive had some pairs a couple of years. They also make a stretch elastic jean that goes up to 9x. I love king size They have some cute clothes that can be girlied up if you know how


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 12, 2006)

I had been getting a brand from Roamans called "denim24/7". They went up to size 38 and were stretch jeans, but didn't look like it. They were very loose fitting and comfortable. They aren't carrying anything past size 32 now (I wear 36) so I've been looking around again. The Lane Bryant catalog has a pair that seem to be similar to the ones from Roamans (stretch and up to size 38) but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandie,

I wear a 38-40 easily, and I am able to wear the Avenue Lite Denim in size 32 with no problem. 

I also have the stretch denim from Making it Big. They are from 5-6 seasons ago and are still going strong. 

If they don't stretch, I am very uncomfortable in jeans. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Cat (Jul 12, 2006)

Silhouettes carries 3 pocket jeans up to size 42W. I don't believe there's pockets on the bum.
http://www.silhouettes.com/Parent.asp?product=504977x&dept%5Fid=2400&An=102&A=394&Au=RollupKey


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 12, 2006)

I still cannot fit my fat ass into denim lites. Conspiracy much.

the lane bryant catalog has jeans up to a size 44w


----------



## sscurves (Jul 12, 2006)

I am 79 inches in the hips too, and I wear the stretch jeans from Making It Big or Love Your Peaches. I have a used pair from Making IT Big on sale on Ebay right now if you'd like to try them out before buying a new pair full price. The link will take you to the Ebay listing. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330005184569&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014

Good luck on your search for the perfect pair.
Nancy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 12, 2006)

I went to this link and I am stumped by the sizing. What size would I wear??? 




BigBellySSBBW said:


> I keep posting this link, lol, I should get paid for advertising, lol. http://www.kingsizedirect.com It IS a big and tall mans store...but this is where I get mine. Im about 76 inches in the belly standing..if I suck it up a little, lol I have a pair of blue camo cargo pants, like 5 pairs of jeans...and they make the hem to fit you They are kinds pricy...but they last for days and days...Ive had some pairs a couple of years. They also make a stretch elastic jean that goes up to 9x. I love king size They have some cute clothes that can be girlied up if you know how


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I went to this link and I am stumped by the sizing. What size would I wear???




did you go to the sizing chart? I forget that most women arent used to wearing mens clothing...lmao. I can squeeze into a 68 pants...which is a 6x. If you can, order a cataloge....might seem less confusing if you have it in print in front of you.

Another hint about big mens clothing...in shirts...if you can..order in tall..they ususally give a couple more inches in length


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 12, 2006)

I LIVE in jeans. I where them everyday. I use to love Lane Bryants when they carried the Bonjour brand, but now they have this Mainstreet Blue brand with fit and all, but are just a really thin jean material that remind me more of jean leggings. I also have a couple pair from Silhouette that are really nice and comfy. Those are all the brands I have tried really.
Hope you find some that fit you well...
Stacey


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 12, 2006)

Cat said:


> Silhouettes carries 3 pocket jeans up to size 42W. I don't believe there's pockets on the bum.
> http://www.silhouettes.com/Parent.asp?product=504977x&dept%5Fid=2400&An=102&A=394&Au=RollupKey



It's hard to see in this small picture... Do these "look" like regular jeans? Sometimes the stretch jeans look off and sometimes they fit like leggings.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

I would suggest actually getting to a store and getting them on your body unless you want to pay a ton in shipping them to you and back if they don't fit.

I like the liz and me's at Catherines. I have size 38's I believe. They are really roomy in the butt and hips..well because I have none..lol..But I had tried on a ton of them before I found them..now they don't fit period damn it..but for awhile they were awesome.

You're so close to dallas now..there are all sorts of fat girl stores..you may be able to find a small boutique where they'd be willing to special order for you if they had too..

Oh and hit up the big and tall stores. I know there's one in Grapevine Mills..and that's just a great excuse to eat at the rainforest cafe..LOL


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I like the liz and me's at Catherines. I have size 38's I believe. They are really roomy in the butt and hips..well because I have none..


I'll get in there with ya, how 'bout that?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll get in there with ya, how 'bout that?


I'm sure we could both fit..and in my new boyshorts..lol..sheesh


----------



## Cat (Jul 14, 2006)

xoxoshelby said:


> It's hard to see in this small picture... Do these "look" like regular jeans? Sometimes the stretch jeans look off and sometimes they fit like leggings.



They're definitely the "real jeans" look. The waist band isn't elastic. The pockets, top button, and zipper, belt loops are just like the "average size girl" jean. Really, I think the biggest difference is that there isn't a back pockets.

Not really a great view of the front, but you can see the darts, etc: http://www.catay.com/weekdetail.asp?WeekID=96


----------



## seavixen (Aug 19, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I still cannot fit my fat ass into denim lites. Conspiracy much.
> 
> the lane bryant catalog has jeans up to a size 44w



I can only wear the Denim Lite bootcut jeans, but I have three of them that are fabulous. I got a pair of flare leg ones a bit ago when they still existed, and they are sooooo tight... uughh. I have no idea why - I guess they're lower rise or something. Low rise has been the bane of my existence lately because the waists don't stretch as much, and I have such way bigger hips than waist.. I think the difference between my waist and hips are the only reason I can wear the Denim Lites. The pants themselves stretch amazingly, but the waist band is not so stretchy.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 19, 2006)

I usually wear the denim leggings or stretch denim jeans. Normal cut jeans tend to be way too wide in the lower legs, and all that fabric flaps around like pajama bottoms around my ankles and drives me bonkers. 

I always get the denim leggings at Catherine's. They don't look much like leggings on, and since I don't wear short shirts, or shirts tucked in, nobody really knows that they are not regular fly front jeans. And for some reason, the inner seams and workings of the fly of actual jeans tend to rub my surgery scar like crazy, and the pull-ons don't. 

Tracy


----------

